

Zed Shaw's Latest Project - SongBe.At - twampss
http://zedshaw.com/blog/2010-01-24.html

======
sailormoon
Hm. Cool, but doesn't work on Safari Mac. The "Kinda Player" lib seems to be
to blame.

~~~
zedshaw
Actually it looks like I broke something since it was working a little
earlier. Seems it only works on Firefox now. No chrome or safari.

I'll fix it up tomorrow.

~~~
sailormoon
Nah, I don't think it's you, or at least the issue I'm seeing isn't. The
examples here don't work for me on Safari Mac either:

<http://stcamp.net/examples/kinda_player/>

That page works on Chrome, though.

I confirm that songbe.at doesn't work for me on chrome either so perhaps
there's two different issues.

~~~
zedshaw
I just fixed it for Firefox and Safari. It was a load order problem between
flash and javascript (SM2 needs a stupid variable set so it can find it's
flash plugin or it barfs). Try it out again.

~~~
sailormoon
Now it works on Chrome but still bad on Safari (Mac).

This error comes up in JS console:

"TypeError: Result of expression 'i.o._createSound' [undefined] is not a
function", thrown by sm2.js.

~~~
zedshaw
What version of Safari? I've done it on all the pages so far, but I'm thinking
I'll have to get "creative" on that damn sm2 loading.

~~~
sailormoon
Version 4.0.4, ie Snow Leopard 10.6.2, with Flash version MAC 10,0,32,18.

